# Help with coax PROBLEM



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

McGaw said:


> Hey guys,
> I've got a coax cable coming into a room going to a two way splitter. Off the splitter comes the internet and phone. I need to have 2 cables coming out of there as well. I've tried the 4 way amplifier splitter, the internet and phone wouldn't work. I tried a non amplifying splitter, cable, and the internet works, just not the phone.
> Any ideas?


Amps dont play well with devices that send data.

What are the new 2 coaxes going to be used for?

What cables do you have? rg/59, rg/6?

Would it be easy to run new coax?


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there a splitter before the feed to the room? You may not have enought signal. Try the following, a 2-way splitter into 2 2-way splitters. Internet and phone on one, your other feeds on the other.


----------



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

The two new coax cables will be for cable


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> Amps dont play well with devices that send data.
> 
> What are the new 2 coaxes going to be used for?
> 
> ...


What is the difference between rg/59 and rg/6? Is one preferred over the other?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

McGaw said:


> The two new coax cables will be for cable



Is there a splitter before this room? You may get grainy tv signal, or may not.

Try this, 3-way, 3.5 db port to a 2-way for internet and phone, other 2 for tv.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> What is the difference between rg/59 and rg/6? Is one preferred over the other?



The attenuation and capacity

http://www.marine-electronics.net/techarticle/coax/t_features.htm

Notice how satellite signals don't work well on rg/59.

Rg/6 has an 18awg center wire. Rg/59 has a 22 awg, rg/11 has a 14 awg center wire. Most coax has a steel, copper coated wire instead of all copper, since all copper doesn't make a big difference with normal use.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

RG-59 is 20 awg. Solid copper is recomended for satellite use, and if you are using it for a audio/video signal instead of RF.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg C said:


> RG-59 is 20 awg. Solid copper is recomended for satellite use, and if you are using it for a audio/video signal instead of RF.


RG/59 could be either 20,21,22, or 23 AWG. The RG numbers do not have physical specifications associated with them.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Quad shield is another story. I use it since my old work runs are near AC.

Rg/6 works just fine.

I would ditch rg/59 altogether...


----------

